# Pokémon Dreams



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 10, 2008)

*Pokémon Dreams*

Have you ever had a dream about anything to do with Pokémon? If so, what happened in it?

I haven't. That's sort of sad if you think about it because I've been a fan (and a rather obsessive one at that) of the franchise for the best part of a decade.


----------



## Flora (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

My sister had this dream in which Misty was drowning and Ash was hollering at some construction people because of it. ^^;

Usually when I have a dream of Pokemon it involves Darkrai somehow. o.o


----------



## Ayame (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I had several, but I've forgotten them.  I wrote them down once on paper while in the car going to Disneyland but I've lost the paper...
D:


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I had a fever dream where I fell through a Haunter. And I dreamt that a Cacturne used Dream Eater on me once... I woke up screaming. >>;

I had a nice dream once though. Right before DP came out, I dreamt that I was in the Trophy Garden surrounded by wild Happiny. :D


----------



## Darksong (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

About a month ago, my sister dreamed about Giratina seven times in a row.

Usually, if there are Pokemon in my dream, the dream is minor. For example, the dream about my character from the Rack Shackle Pack, Rosie, and Xhan, Black Yoshi 99's character.

Other than that, I can't remember much.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

Too many to count...

I once dreamt that I got eaten by an Abra. O.O


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I often have dreams of me riding on a Lugia with whoever I am crushing on at the time.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I had a dream the other night that one of my Toxicroak ran down my stairs and came into my room. I gave him a hug. :'D


----------



## Celestial Blade (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I usually dream about me being my Pokefic character, Eric Damon, and my crush being Peggy Crier, another Pokefic character. Most of them involve Giovanni dying a slow painful death after Eric kicks his ass both physically and in a Pokemon battle.


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

Oh, sure. Oodles of them. Most recently, I had a Ditto in real life that could transform me as well as it.


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I had a dream... Team Rocket was chasing me. This happened twice 0.0' And I wasn't even a valuable Pokemon, or even a Pokemon at all. This scared me so 0.0'

But I also has a dream where the Pokemon and Digimon worlds combined. In the water. In egg shells. I saved the Digimon while Ash saved the Pokemon. It was very creepy. I drowned right before I woke up.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

Just last night I dreamed that I was playing Gold and weakened Ho-Oh down to 1/5 max HP in one hit, and caught it with a Great Ball on my first try. :D I then caught Lugia with a normal PokeBall, full HP. Too bad that you can't catch Ho-Oh until after you beat the Elite Four in Gold, but you can catch Lugia before it. D:


----------



## Ambipom (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*



			
				ライチュウ;147497 said:
			
		

> I haven't. That's sort of sad if you think about it because I've been a fan (and a rather obsessive one at that) of the franchise for the best part of a decade.


Same here.

Although I vaguely remember a dream where Chimchar, Palkia, and a fourth-gen water type were on the side of an arcade machine. This was in the third generation too, before Munchlax was even seen. O_O


----------



## Invader Palkia (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

Plenty! More notably, the one with the Demon Mr. Mime. I was an Eevee, and then Shazz the Pikachu (One of my characters) and Giratina came to save me.
It was cool, despite the demon Mr. Mime.


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*



> Usually when I have a dream of Pokemon it involves Darkrai somehow. o.o


Oh now that's unnerving XD Darkrai is supposed to be able to.. interfere with dreams :3

I once had a dream I was in Glitch City, swimming in some water somewhere. Then a Snorlax fell on me, and I drowned D8

I dreamed I was riding on a Zapdos somewhere, then I got electrocuted and fell off.

Needless to say, most of my Pokemon-related dreams end badly. XD


----------



## Flora (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*



Twilight Dragon said:


> Oh now that's unnerving XD Darkrai is supposed to be able to.. interfere with dreams :3


I think I have an obsession with him.  Plus he creeps me out.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I also remember one before D/P came out where my sister and I were in a dark arcade, and there was a 5-foot Palkia with very long, red claws, and it was holding a Glameow on them. :D


----------



## Rulue (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

Like, some people don't believe this when I tell them. I am a very weird person in terms of dreaming. If I go to sleep immediately after watching/reading/writing/playing something, I will definitely dream about that. Therefore, among loads of weird dreams, of course I have dreamt with Pokémon. Hell, so many times I can barely remember every dream I've had. 

The only one I can actually remember well right now is one in which I was flying on a... Giant Shroomish.(Go figure.) and was with a friend of mine. Then came a giant Claydol(Yeah, I watched that episode @__@') and we panicked as the freaking Claydol collided with us and then... I woke up. 

Yes, my dreams are random.  I still don't know how the hell could that Shroomish fly. There were many other dreams, surely, but they either don't make sense at all or my memories of them are foggy. Again: so random you wouldn't understand most of them.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

Once, I had a strange dream with Paul Bunyon(sp?) in it. At some point, there was a bunk bed blocking the road. I think it had Ash's stuff in it. But I can't remember it very well.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I had plenty. Most of them involved my Pokemon game glitching up and me freaking out because of it. 

There was this one dream quite a long time ago that involved real Pokemon. I remember vaguely something about Lance and an Aerodactyl... And Team Rocket, I think.


----------



## Stormecho (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I had a dream of a glitch called "Mum" that automatically released all of your Pokemon and sent you to the beginning of the game. And I freaked out when I woke up. XD

I could list a ton - I have these dreams way too often... x_x And I usually play feverishly on my pitiful amount of Pokemon games after every dream. But I can't remember any particularily clear ones at the moment. Ah well.


----------



## Jdrawer (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

One night I was watching the first 3 episodes of Pokemon(english) on VHS. I then fell asleep

THIS IS MY DREAM:
I was watching the viridian forest episode on my TV. They asked, 'who's that pokemon' and i screamed, 'caterpie'. A beaver then crawled out from under my bed and started gnawing on my legs and they turned into a beaver tail.


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I once had a dream when my mum played on my Silver and caught me an Entei...[/shudder]
Gad, that was weird.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I've had a few. 
In a couple of them i'm playing the games but nothing exciting ever really happens, i think once i was able to poke a snorelax with a stick, but nothing happened except the screen kept saying/screaming 'You POKEd SNORELAX with a STICK!!!!'

Once I had a wierd one that was like mystery dungeon red, i had seriously turned into a pokemon. I had this dream until I saw absol, then i had to go to school, because school is evil and wakes you up from awsome dreams.


----------



## Jdrawer (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

My second Poke'dream was set in a vast valley with nice fertile grass and a small platue. My sister and I were in a Poke'mon battle and were the actual Poke'mon. We were running and then walked off the plateu and met Baltheir from Final Fantisy XXII. the end


----------



## Silversnow (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I was once horribly lost in Victory Road, and had an insanely vivid dream about how to get out.  I tried it and it didn't work.  D:


----------



## nothing to see here (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

Hmm... haven't had any for a while, but way back before Gold/Silver came out I had a few.

The earliest one I can remember involved me catching a bunch of weirdly-colored Pokémon--a white-furred, giant-sized Pikachu and a green Jolteon are the ones I remember.  This was long before "shinies" were introduced, so it was pretty weird to see that the shiny Jolteon actually is greenish.  I also had a Pinsir in the dream, and it easily beat the crap out of some other trainer's Scyther... just after he was done bragging about Scyther being so much better than Pinsir.

In another one, I was playing Gold/Silver (after seeing screenshots but before I had actually played the game, so a lot of stuff didn't really match up to the real game) and caught a small blob-like creature with ridiculously high Special Attack stat, some sort of armored Steel-type gorilla thing, and a blue bipedal lizard with three frills on the top of its head.

In another "playing G/S before the game actually came out" dream, I ran into two Kangaskhans at once in the Safari Zone. Looked almost exactly like the double battles in the recent games, too... except of course that it was in the Safari Zone, and with Game Boy graphics.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

Heck, my dream turned into a fanfic. :3

 It was about what happened _after_ the events of Diamond and Pearl and DOESN'T involve any of the protagonists (in fact, it focuses more on the aftermath of the -spoiler for people who have not completed DP- Spear Pillar Incident and where the heck Team Galactic went. It actually turned out pretty well.)


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*



Charizard Morph said:


> I've had a few.
> In a couple of them i'm playing the games but nothing exciting ever really happens, i think once i was able to poke a snorelax with a stick, but nothing happened except the screen kept saying/screaming 'You POKEd SNORELAX with a STICK!!!!'
> 
> Once I had a wierd one that was like mystery dungeon red, i had seriously turned into a pokemon. I had this dream until I saw absol, then i had to go to school, because school is evil and wakes you up from awsome dreams.


You too? Granted, my Mystery Dungeon dream made it so that my hometown on real life got its humans replaced with Pokemon, and I was the only one that seemed to know what had happened. But I won't get into that now.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I dreamt our world collided with the world of the games before and that I was sent on a journey with nothing but a Mudkip whilst everyone else started with Bulbasaur.


----------



## Jdrawer (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

My third Poke'dream:
I was playing Poke'mon Yellow on a GBC in my backyard at day. The lights were on our neighbor's houseand walked in it/toolshed and it was a maze with nice furniture and a creepy murderor


----------



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I had a dream where I was going to fight my friend in a Pokemon battle, and he was losing, so he turned into Kyogre, I turned into Rayquaza, and some of my other friends became legendaries. Then all the legendaries got together and had to kill Darkrai. o.0 Don't look at me like that.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I had this dream last night where Darkrai fought Leomon. Leomon died (like he almost always does in the Digimon anime). Dakrai then started using Fist of the Beast King on everything and everybody, and it was Armageddon.


----------



## Alxprit (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*



XDragonFireX said:


> I had a dream where I was going to fight my friend in a Pokemon battle, and he was losing, so he turned into Kyogre, I turned into Rayquaza, and some of my other friends became legendaries. Then all the legendaries got together and had to kill Darkrai. o.0 Don't look at me like that.


You're awesome.


----------



## Alexi (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

The Legend of the Man-Eating Dratini Man.

Exactly. Basically, it was about this dratini morph who ate people for some reason. He was dressed up like a scientist but had a dratini tail and dratini-like colouring to his skin. He was fat, no shock there, and he ate people. Why? I don't quite know. But I'm writing a story about it. :D


----------



## Mercury (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I have many dreams about Pokémon. If I play my DS before I go to bed, and fall asleep on the game, I dream about something that could happen. I wake up minutes later, and the same thing happens.o.0 I also had one where a Snorunt froze me, and a Mudkip pushed me off the edge of a cliff. Totodile saved me though.


----------



## Flareth (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

(Hope this doesn't count as bumping)

I had an...odd dream.

I think it took place in my Pokemon Crystal game. The trainer had just beat her rival. The rival stole her badges (I believe it was 8) which, in my dream, meant she could not use any of her Pokemon. The rival's Pokemon attacked with Vine Whip and the trainer "fainted".

Then there some writing on a white background. It told me that my character was murdered and that legendary Pokemon were popping up a lot. There were weird cubes that started battles in the game, which Pokemon had run into.

Pokemon were actuall playing the games xD. Like one Pokemon saw a purple Latios on where the gamefreak logo should be (He had just gotten a Shuppet....called Itachi. I don't even WATCH Naruto). 

The thing i keep on going on about in my mind was that my trainer was murdered...I might write a fanfic or make an RP about it...crossed over with PW, of course.


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I dreamt I was turned into a Clamperl and needed to evolve in order to become human again. The problem? Miles and miles away from any body of water.
And it sparked a new Clamperl obsession.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

Many, many dreams. At least half of my dreams involve Pokemon somehow. There was one about a Mew and the Cerulean Gym, and the place where the machine part is hidden was glowing. I hadn't been able to find it, but after that dream I turned on Silver and found it immediately in that very place. O.O

Another one where I was playing Sapphire and found a glitch Pokemon that looked like a dewdrop, was level 00000 and knew no attacks.

And one about a Haunter hiding inside my window. Inside the window, like in the glass.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

Just had one, actually.

I was with my whole team (Luxray, Kadabra, Crobat, Grotle, Staravia, Haunter) just walking around, and in this dream Poke Balls were more like tags rather than capsules, since everywhere I saw trainers with their Pokemon walking alongside, even big-ass ones like Gyarados.

Anyway, we were all strolling around when Haunter possessed some random rich kid and raided the nearest cafe, eating everything including the walls. Then we were run out of town. Forgot which one.

Anyway, yeah. Then I let Gyarados out of the Day care and it ate me. Not very pleasant.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I had one last night where I caught a shiny Budew.

... Then I woke up and was all "... D:"


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

pokemon ranger 2, it wasn't in it at all, but i actually saw a DS lite playing it
looked a lot like my eleventh christmas present (a DS lite with pokemon ranger) happened the night after i started a ranger RP on neoseker


----------



## MissEeveelution (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I had this one dream where I caught a shiny Azurill.. and the weird thing was that it was green, like the real sprite, although I've never seen it before my dream. (I checked as soon as I woke up ^^;)


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

Part of my dream last night included catching a tiny baby Grumpig for a little kid.

The other part was where I was the leader of a clan of Scyther on my school's playground. The other clan was on the other half of the sand field. We were defending against a traitor. She got in. She pounded a structure and it rippled and froze that way. I literally mashed her into a particle.

The other thing I remember is (still Scyther) when I was with a buddy and we were flying about four thousand feet above the ground, or at least I was. We were looking for a new home. At one point I was flying so high that I thought I would die because for that split second I had forgotten that there was such thing as landing without just falling. Eventually we landed, and then awhile later I woke up.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I never have pokemon dreams :(


----------



## Minnow (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I had a really freaking creepy Pokemon dream once. It was definitely a really long time ago, but I still remember the key parts.

It involved someone-I think maybe James?-accidentally throwing a Pokeball at Jesse, who was captured. Then when he let her out she was hopping around the ground like a frog and shouting, "Jesse! Jesse!" like she was a Pokemon. I'm pretty sure James got totally freaked out. I remember I did. Maybe someone else got captured, too.

Aside from that, though, none that I can remember.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I had a dream where I was playing Leafgreen, and I caught a shiny Onix. I was really dissapointed when I woke up.


----------



## Flora (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*



Minnow said:


> I had a really freaking creepy Pokemon dream once. It was definitely a really long time ago, but I still remember the key parts.
> 
> It involved someone-I think maybe James?-accidentally throwing a Pokeball at Jesse, who was captured. Then when he let her out she was hopping around the ground like a frog and shouting, "Jesse! Jesse!" like she was a Pokemon. I'm pretty sure James got totally freaked out. I remember I did. Maybe someone else got captured, too.
> 
> Aside from that, though, none that I can remember.


That reminds me of my sister and I battling on our Pokemon magnets, and she used a Jessie.  I think that magnet's been upside down on our door since.

My sister had one where Misty was drowning and Ash was yelling at some construction guys to save her.

Wow.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I actually had a Pokémon-related dream last week.

Well, a dream with a Pokémon in it, anyway.  For some reason I was walking around at an airport, and somehow a Munchlax had ended up at the lost luggage area and was standing around next to a huge pile of suitcases (apparently the airline lost a _lot_ of people's luggage that day.)  I stood next to the conveyor belt and watched the Munchlax for a while, and eventually, someone came and took the little guy home.  Nothing much actually happened, heh...


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I had some dreams with Pokemon before, I was playing pearl and got sucked into the game, were I caught Raikou a shiny luxray, and some other stuff, I was pissed when I woke up D:< 

Also, I murdered Ash and stole his Pikachu ._. Then flew off on a magical Flying Rapidash @-@


----------



## FKOD (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I've had a few dreams with pokemans in them.

There was one where I was on a beach, and there was a Xatu there, and I asked him where everyone was, and he told me that they were fighting some war somewhere, or something like that.

Then there was one where a Gallade was tricking other pokemon into coming to some hill or something and taking their life-force. I can't remember what pokemon he tricked... maybe a Chikorita.

My most recent one was where a Scyther was helping a small furry creature (I'm not entirely sure if it was a pokemon or not) find treasure in a cave or something.


----------



## k9dixie548 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I remember once having a dream where I was Ash's Pikachu.

It was fun. I shocked him a lot.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

The night before last, I had a dream I had a Salamence, and It was at the bottom of a castle that was on a snowy mountain in a snowy world, the Salamence was HUGE like a freaking mountain there was a lot of weirder stuff in that dream, but it would take like 5 pages to write >.>

And last night  was in the Pokemon world, and I watched the news and they said it was sunny in solecoen town and their where shinys there, so when I went there, I walked in front of a house, and Arceus was there, pacing, but it wasn't Arceus, it was Meglarceus, with a horses armored mane of gold, and it was black and white, with Yin-Yang symbols on it's legs, It attacked me, suddenly there was the pokemon fight think like in the game, it killed me before I even chose an attack ;-;. Then it started to rain and the Meglarceus was gone :[ I drew a pic of it, I'll upload it soon~


----------



## Darksong (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

A couple nights ago, I dreamed I was at a summer camp. For the first and last thirds, I was human, but in the middle, I was a Miltank with a fire extinguisher that used air instead of water or whatever that liquid is. o_O


----------



## ShiningDarkness (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I've had dreams that are Pokemon related, however they're not solely Pokemon related. But still, they're Pokemon related.

I was in Antractica with some people I didn't know, the exception being Link. We were holding a festival for some unknown reason. This fat Scottish guy dressed as a snowman jumped into the water and got sucked into a whirlpool. Kyogre came out of the water and it looked mad. I followed Link to his house ( which looked a lot like mine ). Kyogre was still chasing us. I jumped out of the way as Link opened the door to the oven. Kyogre wasn't paying attention to where it was going, and accidentally jumped in. Link closed the door to the oven with Kyogre still in it.

I had a dream I was on an island with five lasers; four in the corners of the island and one in the center. I got the four lasers in the corner of the island to line up with the one in the center, and Mewtwo appeared. It said, "I'm Mewtwo. Do you have our queen? I've collected a lot of shadows throughout my journey." Then, Mewtwo teleported us to the Poke Floats stage from Super Smash Bros. Melee. Mewtwo threw a Poke Ball and a Feraligatr came out. I sent out Venusaur to battle it. It was a pretty close match. Just before I was about to finish using Frenzy Plant, I turned into Ash Ketchum and shouted, "Frenzy Plant!" Then the stage, previously covered in water as a result of Feraligatr using Surf, was now covered in thorny plants. Feraligatr fainted. I won.

I don't remember this dream as clearly as I'd like to, unfortunately. What I do remember is being in a parking lot in Viridian City. I think I was chasing someone, but I can't remember. Anyway, two members of Team Rocket were stopping me from going any farther than I was. I attacked them in some way from a distance (I can't remember exactly how) and killed them. I ran to the area they were blocking, which appeared to be the entrance of a forest. I ended up in a tower. I eventually reached a room that looked like someone combined part of the Forest Temple in OOT with someone's house in Animal Crossing. An old man who looked like the Gym Leader Pryce was giving the Skull Kid piano lessons. After he was finished, the Skull Kid left and the old man noticed me. He chased me while riding a giant lawnmower.

I was at my house, waiting for my DS to finish recharging. I wandered the house for a while, and noticed a hole leading to a below floor. I fell down the hole and ended up in a chamber that looked similar to the one in Pikmin 2 where you fight the Titan Dweevil. Articuno, Zapdos, and Moltres were all there. I had to fight them all at once, and before the battle finished, the dream ended.

I was in TP's Castle Town. I came across a guy who was making bird wings for Falkner. He turned around and yelled at me for distracting him. Then, the setting changed to a grassy field. He sent out Charizard. I can't remember what Pokemon I used, but I remember that I won. I also remember Charizard's eyes changing to what was a reflection of the field we were at. After I beat him, he handed me an orange bug on a stick and said that I now have a thousand legs.

I had a dream I was traveling in Johto. After beating a trainer who used a Lv. 12 Paras, I looked at my map. I then somehow teleported to Twinrova's room in the Spirit Temple from OOT. Koume and Kotake were fusing together to form Twinrova. She was a darker color than she was in OOT, and when she attacked, instead of throwing (or whatever) the fire/ice spell (it attacked using fire) at me, it just went a few feet and stayed there, with Twinrova controlling the fire using her wand. I went closer to try to reflect it with the Mirror Shield, but I ended up getting hit and dying. Then, the fire turned to ice, freezed the ground, and a fairy revived me.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I think I dreamt that I was some Pokemon(can't remember) and I was being chased by Voldemort(XD) but he cornered me and I used Hyper Beam or something. Can't remember anything like that.

Uh...I don't really remember my dreams...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Aug 12, 2019)

*Re: Pokémon Dreams*

I've been having pokemon related dreams for years.

I miss having them, they seem more rare for me at the moment.

Then again....my dream recall, in general, hasn't been what it used to be (but i used to have insane dream recall when i was younger lol i'm indeed not used to my barely remembering stuff now...) o.o

Sometime I should post some of my dreams in this thread! could be fun xD but it'll probably be very tricky to choose which ones to post. As I have been a dream remembering master for a lot of my life in general. So, as you would imagine, i'd have a lot to share.

PS: I don't mean to sound boastful in this thread.


----------

